# Easy (no welding) Tex style attachment mod for a wire frame



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey all, hope everyone is well. A few days ago I finally found my child hood frames. These frames took more pigeons, squirrels, and grouse then I've ever taken in my adult years lol. They never left my pocket. But now that I never shoot big tubes, thought it would be cool to be able to shoot these again. Been wanting to to a Tex shooter matchstick fork for a while, so here's what I came up with. Very simple to do, all that's needed is a torch and a vice. As well as some wet rags so you don't melt your handle if you should keep it. Makes for a nice, low fork shooter.

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I am liking this! Hammer grip and low forks,what more could you want?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I am liking this! Hammer grip and low forks,what more could you want?


What GG said!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow, nice mod! I wanna try this!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

That sure is a funny looking thumper.lol great mod buddy.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Look at that ! Nice idea Shane how does it work ?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome job buddy! I’ve definitely got one that needs this mod but I’m a wood guy so: Easy to bend after heating? Bands holding good? Not working their way to the inside? Full of questions eh?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I welded mine the other direction have not had a band even think about moving


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I am liking this! Hammer grip and low forks,what more could you want?


Thank you! Definitely makes a solid shooter.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> Wow, nice mod! I wanna try this!


Go for it!! It definitely transforms it into a great flip without any cutting or welding.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> That sure is a funny looking thumper.lol great mod buddy.


Ya, didn't come out like my usual thumpers ehh?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Look at that ! Nice idea Shane how does it work ?


Thanks! But not really my idea. Lol. Definitely Tex shooter and yourself for doing it recently and making me want to try it.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome job buddy! I've definitely got one that needs this mod but I'm a wood guy so: Easy to bend after heating? Bands holding good? Not working their way to the inside? Full of questions eh?


Thanks Joe. The bends aren't perfect but there alright I guess. Yes, bends like butter one you get the spot you wanna bend nice and red. 
And the bands are holding nicely! Jason said bill told him to use a piece of gum rubber for the matchstick, so I used a strip of 107 band, the first few shots the bands loosened a bit after release. But I just cut a little wider strip of 107 band so it jammed up tighter and since took about 50-60 shots this morning and nothing budged!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> I welded mine the other direction have not had a band even think about moving


That was my original plan. But I wanted to try this just because it uses the exact amount of fork that's originally on the frame, so no cutting. And this way there's no welding, because I know that can be an issue for a lot of folks that don't have access to a welder.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

If it’s holding strong I say your golden . I had to mess around with the jamming rubber to but once I got it there jammed solid .


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> If it's holding strong I say your golden . I had to mess around with the jamming rubber to but once I got it there jammed solid .


Ya I had to play around with a few different width strips to get it right. But finally got it. Definitely holding great now.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, man.

Imma do this...after some other items get finished on my bench.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Thanks, man.
> Imma do this...after some other items get finished on my bench.


No problem. Glad you like it. It's an easy 25 minute mod that really turns it into an accurate smooth shooting flip! I'm not one for hammer grip, but I've been shooting this one a lot today and am really enjoying it, I'm tempted to go buy the wrist brace version and do it. I think it would be a deadly accurate setup with heavy bands and big steel.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It looks like the handle is held in place by two screws, so could probably be removed to prevent melting, and would allow mounting the frame in the vice. On my Daisy F-16, the cheap plastic handle slips off with a bit of encouragement. It is destined for the trash, along with the horrible tubes and thick pouch.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Henry the Hermit said:


> It looks like the handle is held in place by two screws, so could probably be removed to prevent melting, and would allow mounting the frame in the vice. On my Daisy F-16, the cheap plastic handle slips off with a bit of encouragement. It is destined for the trash, along with the horrible tubes and thick pouch.


The handle is actually held in place with 2 aluminum rivets, and you could drill them out and try to reattach it. Or just replace the handle. But these marksman actually have a really nice robust, solid handle the feels really nice in the hand (my hand anyway). And being my childhood sling I wanted to keep the original handle. All I did was wrap the handle in a wet rag and cooled the forks after each bend and I had no melting whatsoever.

But yes good point, if you wanted to change the handle it would be much easier to just remove it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

LordyLordy!! I saw the Mako/Portboy. I know the Tex. And I gotta be next!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Love this mod and have a frame begging for it. However I need to pick you guys's brains, is propane going to get the metal hot enough? How about mapp gas? those are my current choices and I need to know if either will work or do I need to think about something hotter? Thanks everyone


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Love this mod and have a frame begging for it. However I need to pick you guys's brains, is propane going to get the metal hot enough? How about mapp gas? those are my current choices and I need to know if either will work or do I need to think about something hotter? Thanks everyone


Here is my rookie experience so far. I burned through the material of a F-16 with a propane torch some time ago before I discovered that cold bending that (cheap?) material was difficult but doable. At the time I made these two matchstick 'forks' using a quality stainless steel bolt and the same propane torch. I had to go RedHot and still had to wrestle the heck out of them to get this shape. Now I am waiting on the slingmuse to show me how I am going to work them onto a shootable frame. Initially I was thinking an 'Italian Style' target shooter but I am on the fence with that idea. I see many successful 'ring shooters' here on the forum but asthetically they don't work for me. I worked hard enough on these little suckers that I don't want to mess them up or waste the effort!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Mojave Mo said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Love this mod and have a frame begging for it. However I need to pick you guys's brains, is propane going to get the metal hot enough? How about mapp gas? those are my current choices and I need to know if either will work or do I need to think about something hotter? Thanks everyone
> ...


Mo, I am intrigued by these and wonder about how they would be mounted? Horizontal, vertical or coming back toward the shooter like the prongs on a F-16?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > raventree78 said:
> ...


Good question Gramps. I am thinking OTT first, TTF second if it just happens that way. Straight back like my GG-F16 wouldn't make sense unless all else fails and the SlingGods guide me as such. I've left the threads in place so I can utilize them as a 'bolt in place' or to seat well into an epoxied hole.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Mojave Mo said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > Mojave Mo said:
> ...


Mo, I was thinking of looped tubes when I mentioned straight back toward the shooter.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa Grumpy said:
> ...


Ahhh. Yeah. These would easily hold a looped set. Great. Now I'm gonna need to bend some more!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

